# Property selling cheap in EXPENSIVE area



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We have our small farmstead for sale as of right now. It is outside of Farmington, Mo., Aprox 65 miles south of St. Louis.
More and more ppl are retiring to this area. So, it's not a bunch of wild youngsters to bother you.
It's aprox 3 miles out of town, and has 1 vineyard down the road, as well as one all the way at the other end of the county rd. 
A country setting, and extreamly fertle soil. It is completly peremiter fenced as well as crossfenced. A 2 br 1 bath older house (new galuluminum siding and brand new fold open windows, jacuzzi whirlpool tub) is in the process of being remodeled. There is also a basement set on the other side of the driveway and ready for a doublewide or home to be built, with septic, wiring water and all ..bring your furnishings or bring a doublewide..move right in.. Good well water, has peach and apple trees already(we had tomatoes hit 6' yr before last). It has out buildings as well... It is just far enough out that you dont get 'city' crazieness but close enough that dr.and hospitals are not more than 3 miles away. $55,200.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

TsaLaGi Acres said:


> We have our small farmstead for sale as of right now. It is outside of Farmington, Mo., Aprox 65 miles south of St. Louis.
> More and more ppl are retiring to this area. So, it's not a bunch of wild youngsters to bother you.
> It's aprox 3 miles out of town, and has 1 vineyard down the road, as well as one all the way at the other end of the county rd.
> A country setting, and extreamly fertle soil. It is completly peremiter fenced as well as crossfenced. A 2 br 1 bath older house (new galuluminum siding and brand new fold open windows, jacuzzi whirlpool tub) is in the process of being remodeled. There is also a basement set on the other side of the driveway and ready for a doublewide or home to be built, with septic, wiring water and all ..bring your furnishings or bring a doublewide..move right in.. Good well water, has peach and apple trees already(we had tomatoes hit 6' yr before last). It has out buildings as well... It is just far enough out that you dont get 'city' crazieness but close enough that dr.and hospitals are not more than 3 miles away. $55,200.


Do you have any photos you could post - or a link to some. It sounds fantastic - when you say "small farmstead" are you talking about less than 10 acres or just a lot sized homestead?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes , how many acres is it and what for outbuildings? thanks Marc


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I thought I'd added the acreage, it's 2.66 acres. I'll have to get pic's added within the next few days. I will warn you that it is quite muddy out here right now. lol
There is 1 long shed with 3 seperate rooms with the last room being a chicken house with a nice run. There is a 10x15 concrete pad which I've started another shed on (I got 3 good walls up before bad weather). And a 15x15 3 sided that thanks to the weather we had a tree fall on it..although, it's still got all 3 sides up just needs tree removed and roof set back up and rebraced...it actually only busted 3 boards within the roof and shoved it down inside the walls. Also, it is set on a concrete pad.


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.mineralarearealtors.com/Property Search.aspx 
This is a link to pic's of my home


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry you'll need the listing number : 9527026
As it says on the listing we are willing to look at all offers


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

its very cute, i wish i was in the position right now...any possibilities of owner finance?
you can do alot on a nice little homestead like that


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We had said no on the owner financing earlier to someone who posted a msg to us....but as we've been discussing it over came to the decision that the only way we could do something like that is with at least 32,000. down and payments after that.. we are not hard to deal with but was also have to purchase another place to live.. not sure if this helps or not...


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We are getting ready to DRASTICALLY reduce this property for quick sale!!!! pm me if you are seriously interested only!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

This line needs to go away "Sellers will provide no inspections or warranties," thats just rude and is a big warning to someone looking to buy a place that there is probably something major wrong. Sellers don't provide inspections anyway, its the buyers responsibility to get an inspection done and even if you as the seller are not willing to fix anything I would still have an inspection done if I were buying just to find out what the state of the house is. secondly, home warranties are cheap - the last one cost me $450 on a $200K property. I learned my lesson on the 2nd home I ever bought and will NEVER EVER buy a home without one r offer a home for sale without one - they are paid for out of closing costs and my price/offers reflect it

the following line says it all "Property sold as is" thats all you need in that ad along these lines.

If your estate agent recommended that line to be placed in your ad I would be looking for a new agent. You have to make people reading ads want to look at your property.
When we were looking for our current house there was a listing that from the pics and description I was ALMOST willing to make an offer sight unseen, luckily I looked, it was a dump, but they made it sound so good. Thats what you need to do, make people want to look at it.

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> the following line says it all "Property sold as is" thats all you need in that ad along these lines.


There's nothing wrong with buying a property "as is" as long as you know what you're doing. Property can be obtained deeply discounted if the buyer is willing to assume a certain amount of risk. Speaking for myself, I could never have purchased my 4-br home in Las Vegas for $30K if I wasn't willing to buy at auction and assume risk.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

That looks like an excellent price for the area.

For what it is worth, a problem for one buyer might not be a problem for another. 

When the realtor who was showing the property apologetically said there was a creek, I was very pleased. I know that the position of the creek means that a bridge will be needed if a house is put up, but I was really WANTING a creek and so it is OK. The price had been lowered because of that creek, too.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> There's nothing wrong with buying a property "as is" as long as you know what you're doing. Property can be obtained deeply discounted if the buyer is willing to assume a certain amount of risk. .


I didn't say "as is" was a problem, in fact I said thats all the ad needed to say about it - adding the line *above it* was my compaint it was both unnecessary and sounded rude.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It's not rude nor a turn-off. "Sellers will provide no inspections or warranties; sold as is" is legally required language in most states if you're not providing a warranty.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I (as a seller) would never offer a warranty or inspection. As a buyer, I have my own inspections done and certainly don't expect a warranty so the wording in the ad wouldn't offend me at all.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Karen said:


> It's not rude nor a turn-off. "Sellers will provide no inspections or warranties; sold as is" is legally required language in most states if you're not providing a warranty.


Not in any state I''ve bought in and I do believe it sounds rude.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Nothing is wrong with the verbage. It's perfectly fine and used everyday.

I can just speak for the state I'm Licensed in, but here you can transfer title with warranties, without warranties or with new home warranties(and a whole section of legal jumble) 99.9% of existing construction sales are transferred as is(no warranty).

In recent decades the role of the real estate agent has turned from finding people's perfect home or getting them out of their current home to protecting them from legal suit it seems. Everything I or my client does needs to be considered under the pretense that we will be sued. The average real estate agent is sued every 3 years. 

If I wanted to be sued every 3 years I'd leave off important information such as "sellers will provide no warranties". I don't want to be sued every 3 years!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am with Reauxman on his last point, licensed in WA State for six years, never been sued, and recommend the only wording to be "AS IS." Nothing more than this is required in WA State. The rest is covered in the Purchase and Sale Agreement w/Addenda. I wish you well and hope your home sells very soon!


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

We have set a deal in place for selling our property. If we can get a contract on it by wednesday 2/17/10 we will sell for $43,500!!! We have found another property and need to purchase quickly...

Thank you all for your input, we really apreciate the help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't care if it's "as is"..THAT'S a bargain!! If I had the $, I'd be standing at your front door..


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Could you say what's still needed in the way of repairs? The realty site said that the owners had begun remodeling but couldn't finish it..


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you bostonlesley,
It needs trimmed out, some areas painted most materials are here to finish but have become disabled and not able to complete all of it...needs some picking up done outside. Roof was resealed in 05 with an extra can of sealer left over and that will also stay...
Personal touch-ups as to what each person wants ... 
Just a small tidbit about taxes..This property sits in Ste. Genevieve county and therefor the taxes are not near what they would be if it were in St. Francios county but you are within Farmington (St. Francios county) school distric which is an excellent district. 

Also last yr we sowed bermuda so once the animals are gone the grass should flourish. We figure it would be a good deal for someone.


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

I just found out that our agent has been downing our property to ppl!! She herself said that she had told a man that the house was nothing to write home about.. I'm MAD!!!!!!! The house is not a 'fine new home' but IS being refurbished. This property is (as told by Coldwell Banker agent) worth over $70,000 even without looking inside the house, because of location. We need to sell this place before the one we want is sold to someone else and that is the only reason we dropped price.....What do we do from here??


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

are you contracted with your agent? if so for how much longer? Sounds like its time to find a new agent.


----------



## TsaLaGi Acres (Jan 19, 2010)

blooba said:


> are you contracted with your agent? if so for how much longer? Sounds like its time to find a new agent.


We had just 'resigned' with her..then her attitude totally changed!!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

If she works for someone then talk to her boss. If she is a broker then see about talking to the licensing agency/ Advertise it on craiglsist with ehr info. Or get someone to call her and record her and present her with it and tell her you want out of the contract or you will be talking to a few people...


----------

